# Savory Glazed Mahi Mahi



## Ol-blue (Mar 23, 2009)

You will enjoy the sweet, garlic flavor of this marinade. It is important to use fresh ginger root in this recipe.
Enjoy! Debbie

SAVORY GLAZED MAHI MAHI 







4 MAHI MAHI; Fillets.
4 tablespoon(s) WATER
3 1/2 tablespoon(s) BROWN SUGAR
3 tablespoon(s) SOY SAUCE
1 tablespoon(s) BALSAMIC VINEGAR
2 teaspoon(s) GINGER; Fresh, Grated.
2 clove(s) GARLIC; Ran Through Press Or Finely Minced.
1 teaspoon(s) OLIVE OIL
_____

In a shallow dish, add the sugar, water, soy sauce, balsamic vinegar, ginger, garlic and olive oil and mix well.
Place fillets in marinade, turning fillets over to coat.
Cover, and refrigerate for 30 minutes turning over fillets half way through.
Remove fish from marinade, reserve marinade.
Place fish on a baking sheet covered with foil.
Broil fish for 4 to 6 minutes on each side, turning only once, until fish flakes with a fork.
While fish is cooking, pour reserved marinade into a sauce pan and reduce glaze until the glaze reduces to a thin glaze.
To serve, spoon glaze over fish, and serve.
_____


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for this - maybe I can sneak it past my husband & he'll actually enjoy it - lol!!

Way back in the 1980's when we honeymooned on a then-very-rural St. Lucia, every single restaurant served "dolphin" (aka Mahi-Mahi) 24/7, & my husband quickly grew to dislike it - lol!!  So these days I only seem to be able to get it past him when our anniversary rolls around - lol!!

He's never been a dark-flesh fish fan, but I just might be able to sneak this recipe past him.  Will let you know if I succeed.


----------



## Toots (Mar 23, 2009)

This looks great and I love mahi mahi - thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 23, 2009)

BreezyCooking, I think your husband will like this. My husband is not a fish eater and he really liked it. He even took a piece in his lunch the next day.
 
You are welcome Toots. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## SharonT (Mar 23, 2009)

Mahi-Mahi is a white-flesh fish, isn't it?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 23, 2009)

No, it's not.  Not until it's cooked, that is.

Same goes for Bluefish, Mackerel, Striped Bass (aka Rockfish), etc.  Flesh is blue/dark until cooked; thus they're considered dark-flesh fish.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds excellent, as always.  Can't wait to try this one.   And YAY you added your link in your signature.  Fantastic!!


----------



## SharonT (Mar 23, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> No, it's not. Not until it's cooked, that is.
> 
> Same goes for Bluefish, Mackerel, Striped Bass (aka Rockfish), etc. Flesh is blue/dark until cooked; thus they're considered dark-flesh fish.


 
I've just so often seen recipes calling for mahi-mahi 'or other firm, white fish' (and have bought and cooked fish labeled mahi-mahi that was pink or grayish-white).


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 23, 2009)

Mahi-Mahi definitely isn't "technically" a "firm white fish".  Like Bluefish, Mackerel, Striped Bass, etc., its raw flesh is darkish until cooked, when it turns to white.

If you're looking for a "firm white fish" then you should be looking for cod, halibut, turbot, tilapia, catfish, thick-cut flounder. . . .


----------



## SharonT (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not looking for a firm white fish - just saying I thought I already had one in Mahi-Mahi.  Doesn't matter to me what it's called - I like the fish that I buy that is called that, and the OP recipe for this looks great.  Thanks.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1208&catid=member&imageuser=6728
I'm trying out this recipe tonight and thought I'd include a post explaining why I think Mahi Mahi is white-fleshed fish...


----------

